# رجاء مساعدتى فى ماكينة تعبئة الزجاجات الية



## روزاما المراغى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتى فى تصميم ميكانزم او اسلوب عمل لماكينة تعبئة زجاجات
مثل التى فى مصانع الكولا او العصير
الماكينة التى تضع السائل داخل الزجاجة
تصميم ميكانيكى- وتوضيح الميكانزم
وياحبذا بعض الفيديوز او الصور
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saif1420 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعين اللي يطلب مساعدة محد يجاوبة لا تعب حالك
لي ست ساعات محد جاوب


----------



## jo0ori (29 نوفمبر 2009)

يا ريت احد يرد ويفيدنا لأن حتى انا بحاجه ماسه لهذا الموضوع...

لا تحرمونا ابداعكم...

جزيل الشكر لكم مقدما...


----------



## يامصبرالموعود2 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 


*Filling Machines*

مختلفة جداا هناك مكائن تعبئة المياه والعصير باانواعها 

ويوجد لتعيئة العصير داخل انبوب بلاستيك 

وبالنسبه لي التصميم يختلف من نوع الى اخر 

لاكن هيا بصفه عامه 

1- خزان كبير يذهب منه العصير 
2- الي داخل الماكينة نفسها يكون فيها 2 خزان واحد مضغوط لكي لايدخل هواء والثاني اكبر منه بقليل 
3- يقوم الخزان بالنزول بطريقة ميكانيكية في بعض المكائن او كهربائية داخل العلبة 





اتمنى اقدر اكون ساعدتك بلقليل


----------



## اوبان (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم ساعطيك رؤوس اقلام فقط :
1-اعرف نوع ووزن القنينة اللتي سوف تستعملها
2-استخدم مهارات الاستاتك والدايناميك لحساب اقصى سرعة يمكن ان يسحب الحزام القناني بدون ان ينزلقن
3-استخدم محرك ac نوع فل كونترولير مع فيدباك
4-بعد ان عرفت الاساسيات اللتي يجب ان تبني عليها النظام كله الان يجب معرفة كيفية تحرك النظام
5-للقيام بالتحكم يجب ان تستخدم plc وابتعد كل البعد عن المايكروكونترولر
6-النظام كالتالي:
1-سنسور للتاكد من وجود القنينة تحت خزان التعبئة وبنفس الوقت سنسور للتاكد من وجود الكمية الكافية لتعبئة القنينة 
2-في حال وجود الشرطين السابقين يتم تعبئة القنينة بسرعة ثابتة حيث يتم معرفة الوقت الازم لتعبئة القنينة 
3-في حال تعبئة القنينة يتوقف التعبئة حسب الوقت اللذي وجد مناسبا لتعبئة القنينة ثم يتحرك الحزام ويتوقف اذا وجد الشرطين 1و2 ثم هلم جرا
4-في حال عدم توفر اي من الشرطين السابقين يجب الا يشتغل النظام
5-في حال تم طلب منك تسريع الحزام لزيادة السرعة الانتاجية فقط تقوم بتغيير الوقت الازم لتعبئة القننينة
6-استخدم برنامج siemens logosoft v5 full edition متوافر على الانترنت
7-استخدم automation studio لبناء النظام كامل على الكمبيوتر قبل القيام به عمليا 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك وشكرا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لى اي شيء في الكهرباء ان تحت امرك
وافضل التحكم باستخدام plc


----------

